# Help getting webapp-config to install to [app].fqdn

## bearcatsandor

webapp-config version: 1.50.18

Folks,

I've got my webserver directory set up as follows:

/var/www/ampache.feline-soul.net

/var/www.phpmysql.feline-soul.net

as these match where how i have the addresses set in my v.host config files.

In my webapp-config config i have: 

vhost_root="/var/www/${vhost_hostname).feline-soul.net"

#vhost_hostname="localhost" (still the default)

Everything is going under /var/www/localhost.feline-soul.net/htdocs so i end up with /var/www/localhost.feline-soul/htdocs/ampache

How do i tell this config file that what i want is /var/www/ampache.feline-soul.net ?   I can't find a variable for the app name but even if i did and i made vhost_root="/var/www/{app-name}.feline-soul.net" i'd end up with /var/www/ampache.feline-soul.net/ampache/htdocs  when what i really want is /var/www/ampache.feline-soul.net/htdocs/

My aim is to automate this when emerging web app spells, so useflag -vhosts is set.

Any clues?

Thanks.

----------

